# Nigerian Primary& Secondary Schools to get New Curriculum Starting 2014/2015 Academic Session



## LequteMan (Jan 31, 2014)

According to Dr. Moses Salau, the Director/Head, South-West Zonal Office of the Nigerian Educational Research and Developmental Council (NERDC), the council is to introduce a revised education curriculum for primary and junior secondary schools in the 2014/2015 session which commences in September.

"We just revised the curriculum; we will start the implementation in September, 2014, in Primary 1 and JSS 1 because the curriculum will be phased out progressively.

"This is to allow for the provision of essential materials for the initiation of the curriculum itself.

"We want the state ministries of education to get themselves prepared in terms of materials and personnel,’’ he said.

He said that under the current curriculum, from Primary 1 to Primary 3 were offering 11 subjects, Primary 4 to Primary 6, 12 subjects and JS1 to JS 3, 13 subjects.

He told newsmen that in the revised curriculum, from Primary 1 to Primary3 would offer eight subjects, Primary 4 to Primary 6, nine subjects and JS1 to JS3 maximum of 10 subjects.

Salau said that the subjects under the revised curriculum included English Studies, Mathematics, National Values Education and Christian Religious Studies.

According to him, the others are Islamic Studies, Social Studies, Security Education; Pre-vocational Study - Home Economics, Agriculture and Entrepreneurship - Cultural and Creative Arts, Arabic, French Language and Business Studies.

"The implementation of the new curriculum is spiral in nature - as pupils progress in class, the more the intensity.

"It will reduce the number of subjects, and workload will come down. From Primary 1 to Primary 3, the minimum subject is seven and maximum is eight.

"It will help us to remove redundancy," he added.


----------

